# Story Inquiry



## James_au (Jan 25, 2006)

Thought I might ask all of you lovely people if any of you know the stories I'm after:

The first is about a woman who's hypnotised by her husband to eat while she's aleep. She can't understand why she's gaining weight and when she finds out what her husband is up to she decides that if she's going to get fat anyway she may as well eat a lot while she's awake to enjoy it. There are a few stories very similar to this, but don't have exactly the same storyline.

The second is about a boy who after staying with his grandma becomes fat and finds an FFA. Again there is a similar story to this one but not quite the same.

The third is about a woman who was once thin but awakes one morning to find that she is now fat. Her husband acts as if she had always been fat and she finds she loves her new weight.

Would much appreciate any help,

Danny.


----------



## Coop (Jan 25, 2006)

1: I think there is a hypnosis story in the weight room story archive. Try either The Hypnotist or Hypnoplumper

2: No clue

3: The story you are looking for is probably "Be careful what you wish for"


----------



## James_au (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Coop, but the first isn't either of those two. I don't think the third one is the right story either, but I'll have a look if you could tell me where to find it.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2006)

"Be Careful What You Wish For" can be found in the story archives here.


----------



## Specktakulaer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all together!

I just want to kick into this thread... cause i have a search-request too.

But first first..... 


dannyz_au said:


> The first is about a woman who's hypnotised by her husband to eat while she's aleep. She can't understand why she's gaining weight and when she finds out what her husband is up to she decides that if she's going to get fat anyway she may as well eat a lot while she's awake to enjoy it. There are a few stories very similar to this, but don't have exactly the same storyline.


Reminds me of the sleeping beauty... even though there was no hypnostuff at all, the rest would fit in...

I hope its the right story. ; )

So... now i want to hijack this thread a little.... 

i am searching for a long time now, and i dont have a clue were i have read it. Its not in the weight room and alle the other pages i know too. So... the story goes like this:

Girl & Boy long time friends together trainees at a hostpital. both slender. she knows about his taste about bigger girls, but nerver want to be big, so they never got together (nice scene takes place at a baseballgame). but still they feel a lot for each other. she tried to safe him from a chubby co-worker who only tries to boost her ego through his attantion. he (later in the story) wants to protect her vom her new boyfriend (hes not good to her!). the story goes on and after they got their degrees, their ways splitt. some years they dont see each other, than she called him out of some mood and they meet for a day (him meeting with her boyfriend as bonus). again they splitt. he never got any relationship because he allways things about her. she got a good job, but it was very much stress, and started to put on weight and got dumped because of it. the end of the story is, that a friend/co-worker of her remind her about him, who allways love her and now she was even fat what he likes too! She called him, they meet at a bridge she weigths about 200 pounds, he was in heaven and happy ever after.

Anyone read something like that and still know where to find?


----------



## James_au (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot Specktakulaer, that is the third story I was after. Unfortunately I don't know the story you're after. Thank you Coop and Wilson for your help even though it wasn't the right story. Pity though no one knows the first two stories.

I'm also after a story in which a girl decides to drink or eat stuff that was supposed to make the pigs on her parent's farm fat but can't stand the thought of the pigs being fattened so they can be killed and eaten.

As usual I appreciate any help given.


----------



## Soylentlilac (Jan 31, 2006)

See if you remember this one. A lady (probably named Linda or Susan) is voluntarily fattened intravenously and VERY rapidly on a lab table as an experiment in sustenance during cryostasis for space travel. She starts at 109 pounds and they aim for 300, but they overshoot. There's some nice description of her spreading across the table, etc. Ring any bells?


----------



## BTB (Jan 31, 2006)

"

I'm also after a story in which a girl decides to drink or eat stuff that was supposed to make the pigs on her parent's farm fat but can't stand the thought of the pigs being fattened so they can be killed and eaten.
"

this story is by rubensfeeder

http://rubensfeeder.tripod.com/my_stories/animalfarm_e.html


----------



## zonker (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm looking for 2 stories which were written by the same author, I think. Both dealt with athletic young women who had gained some weight, then ran into ex-lovers who really seemed to enjoy the extra poundage. Both were about lesbianism, and in one, the two old friends meet at a gym or somewhere like that, then they go to a restaurant where the thin, muscular one feeds her formerly fit friend and feels her belly. Any ideas where these stories are? I think I must have come across them in a Yahoo group. Thanks for any help


----------

